# Yet another better deal on Jet mini VS at Amazon



## Dario (Mar 11, 2006)

Amazon did it again...jet mini vs at $279.99 - 25 main in rebate = $254.99

BUT...if you buy another item for $20.01 or more from their Tools & Hardware...you will get an extra $75.00 off!!!

Basically making the lathe $254.99 - $75 (75OFF300) = $174.99!!! [:0]

If you avail of the $30.00 off by signing with their credit card...make that $144.99 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...6868627?_encoding=UTF8&s=hi&v=glance&n=228013

Special Offer: National Tool Days $75 Off $300 Storewide Savings--March 11, 2006, to March 16, 2006, save $75 on any purchase of $300 or more on any items offered by Amazon.com in the Tools & Hardware Store. Use promotional code 75OFF300 at checkout. Offer applies only to purchases of products sold by Amazon.com. Offer must be redeemed at our Web site, http://www.amazon.com, toward the purchase of products sold by Amazon.com. One per customer. This offer can not be combined with other offers on the site.


----------



## Dario (Mar 11, 2006)

FYI...to avail of this beter offer, I cancelled my earlier order amd I am re-ordering with other stuff and pay less!!!  [8D][][][}]


----------



## Ligget (Mar 11, 2006)

Wonder how much to ship to the UK? Would be worth it[]


----------



## mokol (Mar 11, 2006)

i cancelled my order and reordered with new discount, so now i will get the lathe and extension for 254.98. thanks for sharing.


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br /> I cancelled my earlier order amd I am re-ordering with other stuff and pay less!!!  [8D][][][}]



Now you sound like my wife, telling me how much she saved....
by speniding more money [:0]

They allready shipped my stand, but I am going to cancel the mini and reorder to []


----------



## smwoodcrafts (Mar 11, 2006)

Sounds like a good price but don't you have to pay shipping? On tools, it's usually $4.99 + 59 cents per pound. They say this weighs 75 pounds.


----------



## Dario (Mar 11, 2006)

Nope...this ships FREE!!!  

You can however elect to pay extra for expedited shipping if you wish. []


----------



## Ligget (Mar 12, 2006)

Would this ship FREE to me in the UK?[][][][][]


----------



## jeff (Mar 12, 2006)

Here's another little Amazon tip... Do you save your pocket change? The coin counting company Coinstar charges about 10% for the "counting fee" when you redeem in cash. A couple months ago they started offering Amazon (and other) gift cards for the full value of the coins. (They make their money then by buying the card value at a discount and keeping the difference.)

A couple weeks ago I took a gallon jug full of coins (no pennies) to the grocery store where they have one of these machines. I got over $600 Amazon credit. It spits out a receipt with a redemption code and you use it on an amazon purchase just like a gift certificate or card. I bought a Jet DC-1100CK dust collector, which is still in the garage on a pallet. With the $75 off deal at Amazon, I think I'll take another pile of change in and get me a drill press.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 12, 2006)

Jeff I jumped on a Drill press deal last month---17 inch floor model. Amazon sent me a email this week saying it was on the way----$135.00. I will post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## jeff (Mar 12, 2006)

Gary, you saved $135? I'm looking at the Delta 17-965. With the $75 off and free shipping, it's around $335. My old drill press has so much slop in the quill that I can almost drill a 1/4 inch hole with a 3/16 bit. Time for a new one.


----------



## Probie (Mar 12, 2006)

Be careful with expecting to add 2 discounts together.  Some time ago I bought a air filtration system from Amazon expecting to use the tool discount and the credit card sigh up discount.  Amazon would not honor both. They simply used the greater of the two. Several emails back and forth did nothing.  There policy is vague as to which discounts can be applied together.

Hope it works on this deal. The free shipping is good though.


----------



## huntersilver (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for sharing.  I cancelled my previous order and re ordered with the new discount!


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />Here's another little Amazon tip... Do you save your pocket change? The coin counting company Coinstar charges about 10% for the "counting fee" when you redeem in cash. A couple months ago they started offering Amazon (and other) gift cards for the full value of the coins. (They make their money then by buying the card value at a discount and keeping the difference.)
> 
> A couple weeks ago I took a gallon jug full of coins (no pennies) to the grocery store where they have one of these machines. I got over $600 Amazon credit. It spits out a receipt with a redemption code and you use it on an amazon purchase just like a gift certificate or card. I bought a Jet DC-1100CK dust collector, which is still in the garage on a pallet. With the $75 off deal at Amazon, I think I'll take another pile of change in and get me a drill press.



Great tip, Jeff. I'm gonna start saving up for a thickness sander today! []


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 14, 2006)

Never had the chance to cancel my order, and both the stand and lathe arrived today []


----------



## huntersilver (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks again Dario for sharing, awesome deal.

BTW, since you are from San Antonio, I wanted to ask you,
what is the best floating restaurant on the riverwalk?

thanks,
Michael


----------



## Dario (Mar 15, 2006)

Michael,

I am not sure but I think there is only one outfit that have the boating contract.  Whether you can get any caterer to serve you I am not certain.

I'll try to check if I can find anything for you (no promises though).


----------



## Dario (Mar 20, 2006)

If you are charged for the lathe between 3-17-2006 and 3-26-2006...you may also qualify for an additional $25.00 amazon rebate!  [:0]

http://g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/00/10/00/17/31/21/100017312165._V57328983_.pdf

They are giving this lathe away!!!  [:0] 

Would anyone know if Jet coming out with a new mini VS????


----------



## nilsatcraft (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow- this is an amazing deal!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dario (Apr 10, 2006)

I finally got an email notice that my new lathe is on its way [][][][][]

Happy-happy, joy-joy [8)][:I][]

I tracked it and it is at Irving, TEXAS!!!!!  WHO-HOO


----------



## JimGo (Apr 10, 2006)

Enjoy!!!!!  I just revamped my shop to fit the 17" Tradesman DP I bought from the other deal you listed.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 10, 2006)

Amazon is considered one of the great success stories of the dot-com age. But they lose an average of $22.00 on every sale they make. They have never made money, except for that guy Bezos who founded. Their stock continues to rise. Go figger.


----------



## Dario (Apr 12, 2006)

I may be coming home tonight with a new lathe waiting for me... [][][]  

CAN YOU TELL I AM REALLY EXCITED?!  LOL

Date ---------- Time --------- Location --------------- Event Details 
Apr 12, 2006 05:56:00 AM SAN ANTONIO TX US Out for delivery 
Apr 12, 2006 05:53:00 AM SAN ANTONIO TX US Arrival Scan 

My class tonight (and exam) will really feel lonngggg.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL...good luck with the exam!  My wife told me she was pregnant the day of one of my exams, so I kind of know how you feel!


----------



## Dario (Apr 12, 2006)

Jim,

Thanks, I need luck on this one...hardly studied!!!  

If I hit my book 10% the time I spend at IAP...I will get all "A" in my classes EASY!  LOL


----------



## mokol (Apr 12, 2006)

i got my lathe and extension today. i still cant believe the price.[]


----------



## jeff (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />Amazon is considered one of the great success stories of the dot-com age. But they lose an average of $22.00 on every sale they make. They have never made money, except for that guy Bezos who founded. Their stock continues to rise. Go figger.


It figgers because it's false. Dig into the numbers at sec.gov and you'll see it's not true today and it hasn't been for several years. In 2000, their gross profit was 8.8% of sales. There is still debate on whether the "they lose money on every sale" was ever true.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Enjoy!!!!!  I just revamped my shop to fit the 17" Tradesman DP I bought from the other deal you listed.


I did too, Jim, but it was well worth it. How do you like yours? I absolutely love mine!


----------



## JimGo (Apr 12, 2006)

I haven't gotten that far Billy!  I spent all day Sunday reconfiguring everything, building a new work bench, hanging shelves, etc.  By the time that was done and everything was back inside, it was 8:30PM and time to tend to the baby for a while so my wife could get ready for the coming week!  I still don't have the chuck mounted yet, but I did plug it in and turn it on!  I hope to finish the set-up this weekend and take it for a test run.  I got my Paul H. vise earlier this week, so now I should be all set!  Best of luck with yours!


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 12, 2006)

Jim, I've seen pictures of your shop. You don't have room for a workbench! [:0]


----------



## JimGo (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL...you should see it now Billy!  I promised Draken that I'd take pictures when I'm done, and I'm almost there.  I just need to convince my wife that my remaining three drawer wheeled cabinet of blanks should go in the house, and then I'll basically be able to work in the "shop" without having to take stuff out first, which means I can work out there on rainy days!


BTW, quit keeping us in suspence Dario!  Is it there yet or not?!?!?!

I guess if we don't hear from Dario, we should assume it arrived and that he's out playing!


----------



## Dario (Apr 12, 2006)

Jim,

Just called my wife...not there yet.


----------



## Dario (Apr 12, 2006)

Wife called me...My Pen World subscription arrived...as well as the NEW LATHE!!!  [][][]

Happy-happy Joy-joy!!!

It is waiting for me in the garage.  LOML said she will start unpacking it already.


----------



## lwalden (Apr 12, 2006)

Got a call this morning from work- My lathe is in.....and I'm in Las Vegas! AArgh!!! Now, anyone have suggestions on how to sneak it home???


----------



## Dario (Apr 12, 2006)

Easy fix...divert it to my place and I'll take vcare of it for you.  Need my address? [][}]

Man, this little lathe is SOLID!!!  Can't wait to let it go through its paces.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 12, 2006)

Congrats Dario!  Now, let's see some pens!!!!


----------

